# Schutzhund training plan



## GSD3D (Dec 24, 2015)

My working line GSD has just turned 4 months. I have been mostly letting just be a puppy and keeping interactions as positive as possible. I play some fetch, tug and have taught him sit and down and come commands - of course none of these are solid and do not work around distractions. Recently I started working on luring exercises for heel positions using treats. I engage with some members of a local Schutzhund club but I am curious to know what a training plan from 4 months to the point he can qualify for Schutzhund BH. I've ordered Balabanov's first 2 DVDs and also reading extensively, I just not yet have a clear view on what I should work on at watch stage of the pup's development. Thanks


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Focus, focus, focus - work on focus.....and position - imprint sit, down and stand....don't worry about heeling - if you get solid focus, heeling is going to come

also - start baby tracks - track track track....

 I should practice more of what I preach too!


Lee


----------



## GSD3D (Dec 24, 2015)

wolfstraum said:


> Focus, focus, focus - work on focus.....and position - imprint sit, down and stand....don't worry about heeling - if you get solid focus, heeling is going to come
> 
> also - start baby tracks - track track track....
> 
> Lee


Thanks Lee. That sounds like a good approach. Do you use clicker/marker training for focus and imprinting sits/stands or mostly command/lure/reward?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

When TJ was young I worked a lot on having him push into my hand for food - walking on left side and lots of left u-turns and sits. Worked focus from basic position. Played two ball (short sessions of course). And tracking.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

be careful with tugging. Your pup will be teething and you don't want to associate pain with a training tug.


----------

